# Religious beliefs



## 10point (Jun 7, 2012)

Ok I'm not real religious, and I guess there's a lot I don't.know about all the different beliefs .. Lutheran, presbyterian etc. if someone could fill me in... Thanks . And another thing. I believe there is someone( I mean we just didn't appear. ) how do explain to someone who doesn't believe?


----------



## centerpin fan (Jun 7, 2012)

10point said:


> Ok I'm not real religious, and I guess there's a lot I don't.know about all the different beliefs .. Lutheran, presbyterian etc. if someone could fill me in...



That's a pretty broad question.  See if these charts help.

http://www.religionfacts.com/islam/comparison_charts/islam_judaism_christianity.htm

http://www.religionfacts.com/christianity/charts/denominations_beliefs.htm


----------



## Lowjack (Jun 7, 2012)

The word 'religion' an English word, is translated from the Greek word, "threskeia" which means to show piety in a reverent way. It is found four times in the New Testament, James 1:26,27; Colossians 2:18; Acts 26:5. It is also translated sometimes as 'worship' as in Colossians 2:18. There is also another form of the word for religion found in the book of Colossians2:23 which is 'self-made religion' or 'will-worship' called "ethelothreskeia"
So God is not concerned with religion but people's hearts.


----------



## hobbs27 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lowjack said:


> The word 'religion' an English word, is translated from the Greek word, "threskeia" which means to show piety in a reverent way. It is found four times in the New Testament, James 1:26,27; Colossians 2:18; Acts 26:5. It is also translated sometimes as 'worship' as in Colossians 2:18. There is also another form of the word for religion found in the book of Colossians2:23 which is 'self-made religion' or 'will-worship' called "ethelothreskeia"
> So God is not concerned with religion but people's hearts.



Good advice!


----------



## gordon 2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lowjack said:


> The word 'religion' an English word, is translated from the Greek word, "threskeia" which means to show piety in a reverent way. It is found four times in the New Testament, James 1:26,27; Colossians 2:18; Acts 26:5. It is also translated sometimes as 'worship' as in Colossians 2:18. There is also another form of the word for religion found in the book of Colossians2:23 which is 'self-made religion' or 'will-worship' called "ethelothreskeia"
> So God is not concerned with religion but people's hearts.



Now that is why Lowjack you are good for something... I'm going to start a new tread from this...hope you don't mind.


----------



## Lowjack (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey Gordon , Go for it ! Shalom


----------



## Greaserbilly (Jun 13, 2012)

Lowjack said:


> The word 'religion' an English word, is translated from the Greek word, "threskeia" which means to show piety in a reverent way. It is found four times in the New Testament, James 1:26,27; Colossians 2:18; Acts 26:5. It is also translated sometimes as 'worship' as in Colossians 2:18. There is also another form of the word for religion found in the book of Colossians2:23 which is 'self-made religion' or 'will-worship' called "ethelothreskeia"
> So God is not concerned with religion but people's hearts.



It's from re ligio,

"(ligio) - I tie myself to  (re) - again"


----------



## Lowjack (Jun 14, 2012)

Greaserbilly said:


> It's from re ligio,
> 
> "(ligio) - I tie myself to  (re) - again"



The NT in it's Majority was Written in Greek not Latin,
Religio is Latin usually applied to Religio Romana which pre dates Christendum and it is used in Paganism.


----------

